# USAF Ground Vehicle Registration Numbers



## Bobcat

Most USAF vehicles have a registration number on their door and/or license plate. The number is usually in the format YYUNNNNN, with YY the year the vehicle was procured, U being the intended use of the vehicle, and NNNNN being 1-5 digits identifying the serial number of the vehicle (or more correctly the order it was purchased within its 'use' group).

In a recent snocat thread there was a picture showing an old 601 with USAF markings, seen below.  This sparked a memory from my time in the USAF and the vehicles I operated in AK, including a Spryte and an Imp. They both used the 'C' designation which I always thought meant 'Cargo'. This seemed to fit well with the old Dodge Carryall at my detachment having the same designation. We also had a station wagon with a 'B' designation. I thought that must have meant something like 'bus' since it was a people-mover.  Well I did a little research tonight and discovered I was close, but not cigar. Here is the straight scoop on the scheme as best as I can determine without being able to locate the definitive USAF TO 36-1-3 which supposedly defines these designations.

Some of this info was taken from USAF TO 36-1-191 TECHNICAL AND MANAGERIAL REFERENCE FOR MOTOR VEHICLE MAINTENANCE and the rest from scouring the net. Credit given to the sources of courses.


----------



## Bobcat

*“B” Commercial, general purpose.* This category may include transport vehicles such as cars, pick ups, buses, and trucks. Generally, they are identical to the commercial version, with little or no changes for military service.


----------



## Bobcat

*“C” Commercial, special purpose.* This category may include special or unusual vehicles such as _SNOWCATS_, dump trucks, drill rigs, concrete pumpers, etc. Generally, they are identical to the commercial version, with little or no changes for military service.


----------



## Bobcat

*“D” Commercial construction/base maintenance.* This category may include graders, front-end loaders, runway sweepers, etc. Generally, they are identical to the commercial version, with little or no changes for military service.


----------



## Bobcat

*“E” Materials handling equipment.* This category may include aircraft loaders, 'jammers', tugs, forklifts, etc. Some of this equipment may be similar to commercial equipment while some, like weapons loaders/jammers, should have no commercial equivalent!


----------



## Bobcat

*“K” Military, general purpose.* This category may include security vehicles, trailers, etc. While this category contains vehicles that may be classified as general purpose, they are usually custom built for the military.


----------



## fogtender

That sure is a lot of effort for a package at the edge of the World....


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, well, you started it!


----------



## Bobcat

*“L” Military, special purpose.* This category may include fire trucks, aircraft refuellers, aircraft tractors, etc. These are usually custom built for the military.


----------



## Bobcat

*“M” Military construction/base maintenance.* This category is apparently the same as the "D" category, but military-specific. While it's listed in the TO, darned if I can find any examples or even a complete description of what may be included in this category. If anyone spots an "M", grab me a picture, will ya?


----------



## Bobcat

*“W” Vehicular type AGE.* This category may include aircraft steps, de-icers, waste ('honey') trucks, etc. The description of this category excludes things like APUs and lighting carts that one might normally consider AGE because they are not self-propelled.


----------



## Bobcat

*“X” Nonreportable.* This category is for special purpose vehicles that do not fall into any of the other categories. In other words, the USAF shrugged. Vehicles that might be included in this category are golf carts and....and... and.... I dunno.


----------



## Bobcat

There are probably a few errors and omissions in this thread/post, but they'll get ironed out.

Some vehicles seem to cross groups, like there being pick up trucks with utility beds in the "B" and "W" categories. It has to do with whether or not the particular pickup was purchased with the singular intent to be used in servicing aircraft or not. And some vehicles may have simply been mis-categorized when procured. That's how nuclear (nu-cu-lar for you Reps) detonators end up at DRMO. 

All of these pictures (except the 601) were 'borrowed' from http://fleetdata.co.uk/usafphotos.html. I have an email out to them for permission.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Bobcat said:


> *“M” Military construction/base maintenance.* This category is apparently the same as the "D" category, but military-specific. While it's listed in the TO, darned if I can find any examples or even a complete description of what may be included in this category. If anyone spots an "M", grab me a picture, will ya?


 I dont have a pic. but can give you an example the c-130 deployable mw24c case loader would be a good example


----------

